# Dirt Jumps bei Mainz



## Momby (2. September 2009)

Hi erstmal 

bin neu hier und auch recht neu in der MTB Szene bin vorher BMX gefahren aber nur Street

jetzt hab ich mir en neues bike gekauft (Specialized P2) un wollte fragen wo es runt um Mainz dirt strecken gibt ich kenne da jetzt nur das an der Alten Ziegelei

wäre cool wenn ihr mir noch welche nennen könntet


----------



## enter (2. September 2009)

unten am zollhafen gibts ne halle mit dirtjumps, kostet einen jährlichen beitrag..kp wieviel, war bisher auch noch nicht dort, gibt aber videos auf youtube. ist halt auch praktisch, weil grad winter vor der tür steht ^^

ansonsten wüsst ich auch nur die ziegelei - oder halt in eltville von den gravity pilots den spot unter der brücke. mit zügen ist man vom hbf mz oder römisches theater in etwa einer halben std bis zu einer std dort, je nachdem was man für verbindungen erwischt.

ansonsten steht auch noch was weiteres im rheingau gerade in den sternen...ist aber noch pre-pre-prephase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enter (2. September 2009)

wenn mein beitrag freigeschaltet wird hätte ich noch einen nachtrag:

in ingelheim gibt es auch einen dirtspot! grad wieder eingefallen..ist auch nicht so weit weg von mz.

gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2009)

Kannst auch mal zu uns rüber schauen, sind auch einige aus mz hier. Sonntag sind wird wieder vor Ort - in dirtville (in eltville) - am bauen, grillen und springen. Gruß Sepp


----------



## Mexicansativa (2. September 2009)

ja schau mal auf unsere Homepage da gibts auch ne weg Beschreibung.


----------



## Raschauer (3. September 2009)

Hi,
in Ingelheim gibt es einen Dirtpark in der Nähe vom Brauhaus, einen kleinen Park mit Tableline in Großwinternheim und in Wackernheim soll es seit Sommer was geben.
Ansonsten wie schon oben geschrieben in Eltville.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## enter (3. September 2009)

gibt es nicht unten im zollhafen mainz noch dirtjumps in einer halle? - kostet aber wohl jährlichen beitrag, kp wieviel


----------



## Holzfehler (3. September 2009)

ja gibt es . ist eine kombinierte skate und dirt halle kann man sich unter http://www.rollsportverein.de/mal anschauen.


----------



## Momby (3. September 2009)

Danke schonmal für die antworten

Das mit Wackernheim hab ich auch schon gehört das wäre auch perfekt da ich keine 5 km davon weg wohn also wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo das ca in wackernheim ist wär das optimal


----------



## Raschauer (3. September 2009)

Momby schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die antworten
> 
> Das mit Wackernheim hab ich auch schon gehört das wäre auch perfekt da ich keine 5 km davon weg wohn also wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo das ca in wackernheim ist wär das optimal



Der Spot soll in der Nähe vom Sportplatz sein aus Richtung Ingelheim  linke Seite.


----------



## Momby (3. September 2009)

> Der Spot soll in der Nähe vom Sportplatz sein aus Richtung Ingelheim  linke Seite.



jop den Sportplatz kenn ich dort hab ich schon öffters spielen müssen^^

danke schön für die antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoxville_rider (16. Januar 2010)

Da gibts noch einen kleinen Park in Bischofsheim. Von Mainz kommend Autobahn Richtung Rüsselsheim rechte Seite nach der Rheinbrücke


----------



## MetalOlli (17. Januar 2010)

@knoxville rider Ginsheim nicht Bischofsheim  und der park ist seeeehr runtergekommen


----------



## knoxville_rider (18. Januar 2010)

Ginsheim, stimmt. Leider wirklich ein wenig heruntergekommen das Gelände doch mit Schaufel und 2-3 Leuten ließe sich aus dem Park ne richtige Attraktion zaubern..


----------



## MetalOlli (18. Januar 2010)

spätestens im frühling wollen 3 Freunde und ich dort bisschen was erneuern... das problem, wir haben darin nicht so viel erfahrung und suchen noch nach ein paar leuten die helfen könnten


----------



## Dontimbo (28. August 2014)

Hi Jungs, 
ist ein leidiges Thema mit den Spots um Mainz rum...ich geb noch mal ein paar Details zu ein paar der genannten Spots:

Dirtville in Eltville (gehört den Gravity Pilots) lässt sich schon auch ein bisschen springen, ist aber keine echte Dirtline, falls sowas gesucht ist.
Die Halle mitten in Mainz (Halle 5) gibt es seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr. Es gibt wohl einen Ersatz. Dort sind aber aktuell nur Skater und BMXer, Halle sei wohl zu niedrig für Dirt.
Ingelheim habe ich erst vor ein paar Wochen besucht, ist aktuell nicht befahrbar
Alte Ziegelei...für Anfänger gar nichts dabei und die große Dirtline ist mit einer Kette abgesperrt. Wer den Schlüssel hat...keine Ahnung. Das ist leider auch nicht der Brüller...
Wenn Du etwas weiter fahren willst, gibt es den Bikepark Boppard. Das ist ein "normaler" Park, aber dort hat es richtige Dirts...großer Step-Up etc.

Ginsheim und Wackernheim würden mich auch interessieren...gibt es dazu Koordinaten oder ein paar Fotos?
Wer sich die Karte auf bikepark-finder.de anschaut, merkt schnell, dass wir echt in einem bikelosen Loch sitzen...
Wir bräuchten unbedingt mal einen ordentlichen Park in Mainz...


----------



## filiale (28. August 2014)

Stromberg ist nciht so weit Weg und Wiesbaden hat auch schicke Möglichkeiten.

Wo soll in Ingelheim was sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphine (29. August 2014)

jeweils die Koordinaten:

Ginsheim: 49.977412, 8.328962
Wackernheim: 49.976556, 8.104407 (wenn ich mich jetzt gerade nicht täusche..)
Ingelheim: 49.974176, 8.027498

Welche Spots aktuell zu befahren sind kann ich nicht  sagen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. August 2014)

Bad Schwalbach hatte auch immer was zu bieten, was dirts betrifft.


----------



## hallotv (30. August 2014)

Hat es auch noch, mehrere lines, gut geshaped, Höhe ausreichend bis mir viel zu hoch. Am Ende einer kleinen Sackgasse Richtung Taunusstein.


----------



## Ghost1991 (30. August 2014)

Für die alte Ziegelei gibt es eine Facebook Gruppe in der steht falls offen ist. https://www.facebook.com/groups/128265783857196/


----------



## Dontimbo (1. September 2014)

Sehr cool, Ginsheim muss ich mir mal anschauen...


----------



## DermitdemE (1. September 2014)

hallotv schrieb:


> Hat es auch noch, mehrere lines, gut geshaped, Höhe ausreichend bis mir viel zu hoch. Am Ende einer kleinen Sackgasse Richtung Taunusstein.


Hast Du mal Koordinaten? Wo ist da ein Einstieg? Auch von der Sackgasse.
Danke!


----------



## hallotv (2. September 2014)

Google sagt: 
Mühlweg 37
65307 Bad Schwalbach
50.142147, 8.083285
Ich hoffe, das hilft.


----------



## DermitdemE (2. September 2014)

Ähhh... Da bin ich jetzt schon zig mal dran vorbei gefahren. Das liegt direkt am Aartal-Radweg. Da muss ich mal genauer hinschauen 
DANKE! @hallotv


----------



## hallotv (2. September 2014)

Nein, ich glaube, der Aaartal -Radweg biegt vorher links ab. Der Straße weiter folgen, an dem Haus, was wie ein Asylanten-Wohnheim aussieht (und auch eines ist), vorbei, dann kommt rechts ein kleines Wasser(werks)-Häuschen. gegenüber liegt`s, wird von einem losen "Verein" betrieben. Ist wohl meist verschlossen.
Mit dem E-Bike kein Problem...


----------



## DermitdemE (2. September 2014)

Ok, scheint dieser Notenschlüssel auf dem Platz zu sein.
Die Adresse wird in Google dort angezeigt wo der Marker steckt.
Der Weg daran vorbei ist der Aartal-Radweg und dieser geht oben an dem ersten Hochhaus vorbei.

Schau mer mal bei der nächsten Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalOlli (3. September 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal etwas dazu beitragen 
also der Dirtpark in Ginsheim hat soweit ich weiß 1-2 befahrbare lines die wie ich denke nicht die besten sind denn die Bedingungen dort zu Bauen sind nicht sehr toll... Habe selbst lange Zeit mitgeholfen. Dafür gibt es ca. 100 Meter weiter einen neu gebauten Skatepark bei dem fahren mit dem Dirtbike auch möglich ist.
Zur Alten Ziegelei kann ich nur sagen das es in dem kleinen ''Wäldchen'' 1-2 kleine Sprünge für Anfänger gibt. Die großen Sprünge müssen leider abgesperrt sein da es des öfteren zu Unfällen kam und das eine der letzten Möglichkeiten war diesen großartigen Spot zu behalten. Die Alte Ziegelei hat auch einen Pumptrack der für jedermann befahrbar ist. 
So viel zu meinem Wissen 

MfG
Olli


----------



## Dontimbo (4. September 2014)

Hi Olli,

wollte die alte Ziegelei nicht madig machen, aber ohne den Schlüssel gibt es dort wirklich nicht viel zu sehen und zu fahren...und wie gesagt, für Dirt-Anfänger sind die Doubles dort schon echte Mutproben...wundert mich nicht, dass sich dort schon viele hingepackt haben...Pumptrack finde ich halt oberlangweilig ;-)
Ich bin jetzt mal auf FB in die Locals-Gruppe rein und schaue, dass ich mal einen kettenfreien Tag mitbekomme...hätte ja schon mal Lust, mich von jemandem, der es kann, über den Kurs ziehen zu lassen...

Laut Rollsportverein gibt es ja an deren neuen Spot erst mal nichts für Dirt-Fahrer...wo sind die nächsten "richtigen" Dirtspots? Hallen mit Foam-Pit und Ähnliches...ich würde gern mal in Sachen springen eins drauf packen und ein paar Sachen probieren, für Do-or-Die bin ich aber einfach zu alt...


----------



## MetalOlli (5. September 2014)

Hi,

also unsere gute alte Halle 5 gibt es nicht mehr leider :/ in der gab es für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene Sprünge und auch das geliebte Foampit.
Die neue Location von den Skaten oder BMX'ern kenne ich so nicht.

MfG
Olli


----------



## 1981 (8. Oktober 2014)

In Ginsheim wird der Dirt-Park gerade von 3-4 fleißigen Jungs umgebaut zum Pump-Track. Vielleicht interessant für den einen oder anderen.


----------



## BMX_driver09 (14. Oktober 2017)

Hi ja ich wohne in der von Wackernheim ich war auch schon des öfteren an dieser ein Strecke aber ich fahre nur BMX wenn dann noch jemand hin will einfach nach Wackernheim fahren und zum Sportplatz


----------



## Agent00 (24. September 2018)

Hallo an alle,

gibbet denn eigentlich seit den Posts der vergangenen Jahre Neuigkeiten?

Befahrbare Sprünge in mainzer Umgebung, evtl. auch was für Dirt-Anfänger-Luschen, wie mich?

Petri heil


----------



## BigBadaBoom (26. September 2018)

Da mich der Zustand des Dirttracks in Ginsheim interessiert hat bin ich gerade mal mim Rad vorbei gefahren und hab Fotos gemacht...
Sieht so aus, als bräuchte sie mal kräftig Liebe.

Die Strecke liegt verkehrsgünstig, nah an der A60 direkt neben der Weisenauer Brücke: https://goo.gl/maps/fSMb8jrufSk


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2018)

den betonpark dahinter hast Du gesehen? ;-)

ziegelei gibt es noch aber wie gesagt mit kette in der anfahrt. habe da zumindest unter der woche abends selten jemand gesehen.


----------



## erborow (1. Oktober 2018)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> gibbet denn eigentlich seit den Posts der vergangenen Jahre Neuigkeiten?
> 
> ...



Dirtville in Eltville müsste es noch geben.
Und im bereich der Ziegelei steht sicher noch der ein oder andere Table im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

